# Transfer or Transfer..Can it be done?



## bret2973 (Dec 27, 2011)

So I ordered some shirt transfers and will be applying to the shirts...my question is I have a seperate transfer with my business name on them can I apply the design transfer to the shirt and then apply another transfer with my business name over that transfer?

hope I explained it enough to understand

Thanks in advance


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

If I'm understanding your question correctly, I believe the answer will be no. A second transfer applied on top of a different printed transfer will not adhere correctly.

The answer to the issue, if what you're trying to accomplish is having your logo integrated into the design, would be to do so in the initial artwork prior to the original production. 

You "can" apply a second transfer under, over, or around an initial print but I'm 99.9% certain there is no way to correctly apply it directly onto the initial transfer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It might work but it's not the most efficient way. Do a test and see.

Make sure on your 2nd pressing you use a cover sheet (teflon or parchment) over the entire design or you'll get ink on your upper platen.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, if you are putting it on the other transfer you will have a problem with registration. Otherwise it should work. We use silicon sheets (baking paper) when we press over a transfer. 

We do this a lot with plastisol and then a vinyl add on that is a one off like a name or position but we have not done it on top of the original print. 

I would say press what has the highest temp first and work down from there if possible. 

Like what was mentioned, take a scrap and try it out.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would suggest printing the second transfer outside of the first design. You might not get good adhesion by placing it on top of another transfer.


----------

